
Uber embodies the toxicity of startup culture - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jun/08/uber-embodies-the-toxicity-of-start-up-culture
======
dkarapetyan
Startups embody the toxicity of startup culture. There is no need to only make
one the bogeyman. Hypergrowth == toxic.

~~~
davidjnelson
Hard to generalize. Some startups have 40 hour week expectations, others,
80-100 hour week expectations. Some promote and actually follow
red/green/refactor tdd, some "don't believe in unit tests". It's even this way
at big companies. Fb/goog are high growth, I hear some teams are great and
some have the issues of poor work/life balance. Curious to hear other people's
take.

~~~
kafkaesq
The problem lies, in part, from the fact that they all think they soon will be
(or are already) the next FB/Google/Uber. And hence, need to start "acting"
accordingly.

